# Win 7 Windows Live Mail



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I got my new computer back from warranty repair so am having to re-install everything. I decided to go with Windows Live Mail and think I have it set up right, EXCEPT it downloads two of every message -- really frustrating. AND, even more important, it doesn't have a deleted mail folder or a junk mail folder. The XP version has both. Today, I got a message that a potentially phishing e-mail had been moved to the Junk folder, but I don't know how to access it. 

I'm on G-mail and have the messages downloaded to my desktop via Live Mail.

If anyone can help me figure out the settings so I only get one of each message and if you can help me locate and show the junk and deleted folder messages, I'd be grateful. There is absolutely no help for Live Mail that I can find -- the help button goes to a website with very little information on it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Bumping up hoping someone might be able to help or point me in the right direction.


----------

